# 2012 Lowrider SuperShow Las Vegas Dates??????



## LOYALTY IV LIFE (Aug 19, 2008)

Anyone know the dates for the Supershow in Vegas for 2012..........

I heard October 6 & 7 but cant find any confirmation on it.


----------



## LOYALTY IV LIFE (Aug 19, 2008)

:dunno:....................................


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

its always columbus day weekend.


----------



## PAKO PRIMERO (Oct 28, 2009)

October 10&11 ? i ask cuz i prepare a trip to L.A & Vegas...


----------



## PAKO PRIMERO (Oct 28, 2009)

Someone?:dunno:


----------



## LOYALTY IV LIFE (Aug 19, 2008)

I heard there is a possibility of it being held in LA for 2012? Anyone know.


----------



## LOYALTY IV LIFE (Aug 19, 2008)

PAKO PRIMERO said:


> October 10&11 ? i ask cuz i prepare a trip to L.A & Vegas...


If it is Columbus Day weekend will be 6th & 7th of October 2012.


----------



## bigg_E (May 30, 2009)




----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

Dose anyone know if they will have a LRM show on the east coast this year? Preferably in Florida


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

LATINS FINEST C.C./B.C. WILL BE THERE :thumbsup:


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

Fuck lowrider we drove 2200 miles to hop and them bitches didn't even pay us for the hop !!!!!


----------



## muffin_man (Oct 25, 2006)

TTT


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

Chevitos is there again this yr book my room already shuuuuuuuuuu....


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

R U SERIOUS. WAS THERE CASH PAYOUTS ND DID U GUYS WINN


matdogg said:


> Fuck lowrider we drove 2200 miles to hop and them bitches didn't even pay us for the hop !!!!!


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

So whats the date?


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)




----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

LaReinaDelMundo said:


>


Ur the wo-man!


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

matdogg said:


> Fuck lowrider we drove 2200 miles to hop and them bitches didn't even pay us for the hop !!!!!


:h5:


----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)

dont you know.....the super show moved back to where it should be....City Of Angels....Thanks M and Sam!!!


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

ill be at both torres in LA and lrm in vegas


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

Got my car hauler booked for my car club


----------



## LRM2012TOUR (Jan 21, 2012)

CHEVITOS_68 said:


> Got my car hauler booked for my car club


:thumbsup:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:facepalm:


----------



## johnnyD (Sep 4, 2012)

*Thank You!*

I was also looking for the dates. Thank you all for looking out! By the way I started up a company here in Vegas called "Revive." We sell backpacks and snap-backs in a variety of colors. What do you think about them? Would you buy them at a show like this? We have not been to a low rider show before, but are thinking that music, food and apparel will be a hit.









Learn more about us at: www.facebook.com/revivebackpacks or www.revivebackpacks.tumblr.com


----------



## verde (Mar 21, 2011)

can i just take my car and enter it or does it got to qualify at another show?


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

verde said:


> can i just take my car and enter it or does it got to qualify at another show?


As far as I know you dont have to qualify to show, you just gotta qualify to compete for top honors... I could be wrong though, as for pre reg I would get it sent in bro it was sold out last year...


----------



## Tee"s_77LTD (May 25, 2009)

sept 14


----------

